# Yerf dog brakes



## jaypluggin (Mar 18, 2010)

I bought a Yerf dog go cart about a month ago and just learned they went out of business in 2005. Well the deal that was to good to be true was. I need brakes and the place I took it to cant find them and can't or wont install any other type of brakes on the cart. I am unsure the model but it has a 6 hp engine and is a smaller two seater that runs good I just need it to stop :tdo12:. I need some help finding parts or someone who is willing to put a new braking system on the machine.
I am located in the Brighton area but am willing to travel to get this thing fixed. 
Thanks Jason


----------

